# yahoo gmail hacking? Ethical hacking?



## kool (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I've few question 2 ask u all... i hope it is not illegal in this forum.

Last week a guy who made fake yahoo id of my Ex-GF(she ditched me 1 year ago) and started chatting with me on messenger. I shocked how can She  get back and chat with me, but i tried a s/w from SHARP IP FINDER, and found this ip address: *117.97.164.45* which is of Bangalore. And that guy study there, and girl is still studying in Delhi. I'm confirmed that this is fake id and that guy was asking to send my past pics with her by acting like my ex-gf. Leave that... But problem is that he tried to RESET password of my Gmail and Yahoo mail. 

*(1) Is it possible that he can hack my yahoo or gmail.??
(2) My many friend told that Yes ethical hacker can do this, is it true?
(3) I really hate that guy that he tried to reset my pwd, in future if he is able to hack my ID, what can i do? Can i lodge F.I.R. against him?? I've IP address of that guy?? plzz tell me what possibilities are there? *


I've changed my all password, security question, and password reset mobile no. But still i dont trust him. plzzzzzzzzzz guys, plzz tell me what i asked above.. []


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2010)

Basically no one can "hack Yahoo Mail or Gmail" to get your password out. He might be smart enough to guess your password or answer your security question.

The only thing he/she can do is, infect your computer with a "Keylogger" which would send him whatever you type on your computer. So, have a good AntiVirus installed and don't accept suspicious files.

Best thing would be, use Linux for Web browsing atleast.  No fear of viruses/trojans/keyloggers.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 29, 2010)

Aren't their keyloggers for Linux too?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 29, 2010)

keyloggers, spyware, spoofing/phishing attacks and bruteforce are a few tricks and take hell lot of time when it comes to yahoo/gmail(256/128 bit ssl encyption). Keyloggers/spyware are hard to plant as most users have AV programs with realtime sheild and a firewall. So no need to worry. Just keep a good password over there and keep your pc equipped with a good firewall and AV (nod32,kasper,avast etc). Best option is to use linux 



> ethical hacker can do this, is it true?


 ethical hackers are white hats testers. they work to save ppl from troubles by testing their systems from any loopholes and immediately inform them for the same(basically large companies and server we are talking about )and dont put ppl in trouble at all. its the skiddies and black hat ones who are responsible for the damages

All you can do is donot reply to suspicious mails, always check the website properly before giving any private info (phishing attacks fool out ppl a lot). Stay safe, stay protected, use linux !

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




> Aren't their keyloggers for Linux too?


 LKL is a famous one for linux. It sniffs and logs everything that passes thru hardware keyboard port (0x60 for ps/2).


----------



## kool (Jun 29, 2010)

R u sure...........??? He cant hack my account....  Coz i daily get PASSWORD RESETTING MAIL in alternate email id for my gmail acc.


----------



## iinfi (Jun 30, 2010)

kool said:


> R u sure...........??? He cant hack my account....  Coz i daily get PASSWORD RESETTING MAIL in alternate email id for my gmail acc.



jus 2 tips ... 
when u log into any a/c not jus yahoo or gmail .. make sure u type on the browser addressbar ... www.gmail.com ... etc. dont click on any link which arrived thru email or any other site which mite lead u to a phishing site!
secondly r u sure the resetting passwd mail is coming from google only ..?? or any other source?? can u chk the source of the mail from the IP in the message header ? is it from google or any other source?


----------



## kool (Jun 30, 2010)

iinfi said:


> jus 2 tips ...
> when u log into any a/c not jus yahoo or gmail .. make sure u type on the browser addressbar ... www.gmail.com ... etc. dont click on any link which arrived thru email or any other site which mite lead u to a phishing site!
> secondly r u sure the resetting passwd mail is coming from google only ..?? or any other source?? can u chk the source of the mail from the IP in the message header ? is it from google or any other source?



Yes dude........ i'm getting from google, and ip adress showing location of Pennsylvania.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

kool said:


> R u sure...........??? He cant hack my account....  Coz i daily get PASSWORD RESETTING MAIL in alternate email id for my gmail acc.


Not really possible unless Keyloggers or similar stuff are involved. Obviously Human engineering that is guessing of logins is possible, so it is advisable not use passwords of your family names, abcdef, 12345, etc.
Moreover Password Resetting Mails won't do anything really. Since you are getting those mails. 
And I don't understand why are you bringing Ethical Hacking to the discussion here. Ethical Hacking or even Hacking as a term doesn't mean taking illegal possession of login. Cracking is a better term for that.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 30, 2010)

try putting passwords in LEET 

7h47 !$ 70 $4y, $0m3 7h!ng 1!k3 7h!$.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 30, 2010)

> try putting passwords in LEET


 they are hard to bruteforce !


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude change your secondary email id to new one he doesnt know....he cannot reset the password...


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 30, 2010)

^^Mails to secondary email ID are not sent from hacker...they are sent from the email service provider! I wonder how beneficial it would be even if he changes secondary email ID!!

Just having a strong password will do the trick..I have searched for multiple places on the internet, I haven't found a sure shot easy way to hack anyone's Gmail account (account lockers for Yahoo do exist).


----------



## Garbage (Jun 30, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> ^^Mails to secondary email ID are not sent from hacker...they are sent from the email service provider! I wonder how beneficial it would be even if he changes secondary email ID!!
> 
> Just having a strong password will do the trick..I have searched for multiple places on the internet, I haven't found a sure shot easy way to hack anyone's Gmail account (account lockers for Yahoo do exist).


 
What gopi_vbboy might want to say is, even if he was able to send the password reset email to your account and was able to break into this account as well, but if you changed the sencondary email ID to something he doesn't know, then you are safe!
:gosh:


----------



## kool (Jun 30, 2010)

*I'm really thankful.  Now I'm relaxed after reading ur replies... pata nahi mera kya hota THINKDIGIT ke bina.. *


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 30, 2010)

i mean the hacker shud know the secondary id or security questn to reset pass...jus change them


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 30, 2010)

From when did secondary E-Mails start being known? 
Yeah changing security question/answer is a good idea


----------

